# Cyber Rally-O



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone here do Cyber Rally-O? My oldest girl and I just got our first leg.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I would be interested in learning a bit about it! I see you have AKC rally titles. What was the attraction to the new venue?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Mainly that it doesn't require going to actual trials. Ilka has always had an iffy temperament, and has reached the point where she really isn't safe around strange dogs and lots of people. With CRO, I can set up in a nice, empty park, and film our runs in peace. 

I like the fact that I can do it whenever the spirit moves me, and not have to worry about paying $100 in entry fees for a four trial cluster, and then getting sick two days beforehand. 

I also like the "retry" option. It actually took us two tries for our first leg, because I got a CRO sign mixed up with an AKC sign. The initial entry fee for a leg is $25, but if it's an NQ, you have 30 days to submit a new video for only $5, instead of $25. 

Another draw is that it has some very challenging behaviors at the higher levels (like sending the dog over a set of three jumps, and then having them wait for you). Even at the lower levels, they have some very challenging courses. There is one I'm really looking forward to conquering, which has a single serpentine, a double serpentine, a left spiral, and a right spiral, and all of them share at least one cone. 

There are no points, it is a simple pass or fail, but to pass, you have to do every station correctly in the time allowed, and if your dog is on lead (allowed at all five levels), more than two instances of a tight lead will NQ you. 

Let me see if I can figure out how to work a video here... https://youtu.be/3tfyvHnc4ro And it looks like you can only link a video, not imbed it...


This is their website. http://www.cyberrally-o.com/


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Fun! Thanks for sharing! I can see where this has a lot of appeal for people who love the training but not the trialing. More and more options for playing with dogs all the time!

Very nice work! Your link works fine!


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

This is pretty cool! I'll be looking more into doing this mainly because I'm a pet sitter which means that I work 7 days a week. It is nearly impossible for me to find more than 4-6 hours without a client in a single day, let alone taking an entire weekend off to go to a trial!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

We got our second leg, so one more to go for our first Level 1 title. http://youtu.be/DW2PZb1FT70 I've looked at the dance division a bit more over the weekend, and I think we'll give that a whirl, as well.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great! Holy Fronts! Fabulous job!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Third leg and CRO-1 title completed. http://youtu.be/2DOPyboCwmc

We started working on level 2 today, as well as getting the videos we need for our Level 1 title with the Non Competitive Obedience Association.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried the Dance Division with Leo, and am proud to say that she earned her D-CRO-Preliminary title with a Q on the Scenic Route Tango, and a Q with Honors on the 90 Degree Foxtrot and Figure 8 Waltz. 

This is our 90 Degree Foxtrot. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VyuUURCo-Q


----------

